# [H] Squat Army [W] Paypal £$ [UK]



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Sadly I have too little space and too much stuff, and have a variety of armies gathering dust.

This Squat force is something I put together over a number of years. I'd rather not go through the ebay route and would prefer to offer it to a fellow enthusiast. 

I am not listing a price, and am open to serious offers- this stuff is rare, valuable and collectable!

Here is a blog with the majority of the models on display:
Squat blog on Warseer

The force contains at least ( will update with exact numbers soon):

2 Warlords
9 Hearthgurad
5 Thunderes 
5 Adventurers
10 warriors lasguns
10 warriors bolters
3 heavy weapon trikes
ancestor bike/sidecar
6+ Exo Trikes
15+ Exo Squats (some are renegade sculpts)
2 Armorcast Termites
Ambull
3 Ogryns (RT era)
White dwarf in spaaaaaaaace!!!
Loads of squat bits (probably 10 + warriors)

Open to sensible offers for some/all of the collection. Extr pics available on request


----------

